# North Springs Resource NSRS



## D-ru (Nov 27, 2011)

Wondering if anyone could give me any advise on NSRS. I do not much about all this investing stuff yet. So was hoping if someone could let me know what they think about this stock + maybe a few things I should be looking for? 

When you research companies what is it you look at, the first few things you will want too see?

Thanks


----------

